# A Composition Forum?



## Jeremy Sharpe

I think it might be interesting to have a composition forum where members can post things written in a language other than their first, and other members could come there to critique it (not for content, but for language).

Does this sound like a good idea? Have any thoughts?


----------



## jacinta

There may be some people who find this interesting but I see one problem that could develope.  I wouldn't like to see students putting their homework compositions on here for correction or looonnnnnggg essays that take lots of time to read.  I like the word forum but this...I'm not sure how it would work.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

If other members like the idea, I think that the extension of the texts posted should be limited by some kind of rule. If people post just one or two sentences they are not sure about, then it would be like many other threads where we have been helping each other.

What are your thougthts? (And, by the way, is this last question proper English?)

Thank you very much.


----------



## jacinta

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> If other members like the idea, I think that the extension of the texts posted should be limited by some kind of rule. If people post just one or two sentences they are not sure about, then it would be like many other threads where we have been helping each other.
> 
> What are your *thougthts?* (And, by the way, is this last question proper English?)
> 
> Thank you very much.




*thoughts*=  What are your thoughts?     Exactly.  This is perfectly fine.


----------



## arthur.blake

There is a pretty nice forum that serves that purpose here:

http://www.myprofe.com/tandem/index.php


----------



## jacinta

arthur-  This looks great and should serve the people who want such a service.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mkellogg

I've been thinking of a similar idea.  Maybe we could have a general off-topic chat where everybody writes in their non-native language, and corrects each other's grammar/spelling.

For instance, I, as an American, would have a conversation with a native Spanish speaker.  I would write in Spanish, the native Spanish speaker would correct my Spanish and respond in English.  My response would correct his or her English.

This might give people a chance to practice their language skills in an entertaining way.


----------



## quehuong

A general discussion sounds great.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

jacinta said:
			
		

> *thoughts*=  What are your thoughts?     Exactly.  This is perfectly fine.



 Thank you, Jacinta. You are always a great help.


----------



## Artrella

> I agree with Jacinta: you have to spend a great amount of time correcting other's people compositions, but at the same time it would be extremely helpful to me because I have to write compositions and papers in Profesorado and this is not my strong point.  However, Mkellog's suggestion sounds great to me.  Let's give it a go and we'll see.
> By the way I want to say thanks to the people who kindly answered my questions, I learn a lot from them.
> Bye!


----------



## Artrella

Sorry, I meant "other people's compositions..."


----------



## jacinta

Please don't allow me to be a wet blanket.  After perusing the site offered by Arthur, I found it a little confusing and people seemed to just be asking questions like we do here.  There wasn't a lot of long writing going on.  So, yes, let's start our own.  I would love to have a place to practice my spanish writing since I no longer have a "teacher".  This board is my teacher now.


----------

